# probar transistor TIP41



## anthony123 (Ago 25, 2007)

hola compañeros, necesito saber como se prueba un transistor TIP41??


----------



## josar_best91 (Ago 25, 2007)

Puedes hacerloo con el uso de un multimetro. Como es un TIP41 sabes que la distribucion de pines es E B C asi que mide la resistencia entre la base y el emisor y luego entre la base y el colector. Asegurate de tener la punta positiva del multimetro en la base para polarizar directamente. La resistencia debe ser casi la misma siendo ligeramente mayor entre emisor y base. Tambien mide la continuidad, por que si hay continuidad en las mediciones anteriores el transistor esta dañado. 

Ahora haz de nuevo las mediones invietiendo las puntas. La resistencia debe ser infinita - osea el multimetro indicara que la resistencia es muy grande y tampoco debe haber continuiadad.


----------

